# Getting to know a breeder



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi friends, I have a question! I have decided I would like to get a puppy sometime late spring/early summer of this coming year. I would like to "get to know" the breeder. If I emailed you, and told you I was waiting a year, since I am moving, would you get back to me? I emailed the breeder once a few months ago, and she responded. I sent an email with a few questions a few weeks ago, but never heard back. I realize she is busy, but I would like to build some kind of a relationship with the person I decide to purchase a pup from. Any suggestions? It's obviously not urgent, since I have time. I am just wondering what to expect, or what your experiences have been.


----------



## kuriooo (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Skye,

I actually just had this experience. Emailed a breeder, got a response, went out on a "meet your dogs" trip. Sent a follow-up email with more questions, no response. 

I'm assuming that my mail went into her junk folder and got deleted or mis-filed by accident, and if I decide to go further with the breeder will probably just re-send the original message with a preceeding comment like "I think this might have ended up in your junk email by accident, hopefully you get this email!" 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

kuriooo said:


> Hi Skye,
> 
> I actually just had this experience. Emailed a breeder, got a response, went out on a "meet your dogs" trip. Sent a follow-up email with more questions, no response.
> 
> ...


Kuriooo,
I've been thinking of you! I know we have a similar situation with kids and waiting on our poodles!

I'm wondering if she is not an "email" person. It took awhile to get back to me the first time. But, I was also wondering if she may think it is not a "serious inquiry" since I am not buying yet. I guess I will wait awhile, and give a call when the time is a little closer. True, maybe it did go to junk mail. I am just curious, and I want to plan and research...SO EXCITED to get the pup!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I have three people buying from the next litter we have who have been waiting since last years litter. Absolutely!! I would take it seriously! I have four reservations for one of our 2011 litters and communicate with these folks regularly. If you find a breeder will not get back to you, try once more. If you are still having problems, move on.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I completely agree with Cherie
unless you feel you can't live without a dog from a breeder who doesn't respond to your emails wait for the response

but for me I have a time limit, I give them 3 emails between 1-2months if there hasn't been some kind of conversation started after the 2 months I stop emailing
luckily for me the breeder, I'm getting my next spoo from is a lovely woman who responds almost immediately after I send her an email


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I have three people buying from the next litter we have who have been waiting since last years litter. Absolutely!! I would take it seriously! I have four reservations for one of our 2011 litters and communicate with these folks regularly. If you find a breeder will not get back to you, try once more. If you are still having problems, move on.


Thank you! That was one of my questions, actually...I am wondering about planned litters this coming year, and waiting lists or deposits. Also, if she does temperament testing, and if she chooses the pup for you, or if the buyer does. I am really hoping this works out, since she is a highly recommended breeder. She is 6 hours away, driving distance, and the closest recommended breeder for minis! I am wondering if any good breeders will ship with a direct flight? I would much rather meet the breeder, the pup's parents, etc. But, with 2 little ones, even a 6 hour car trip is rough, and I can't imagine flying my family across the country to pick up a pup! :wacko:


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

resend the emails if you don' get a response. I'm one of those than can be slow to respond. It's not because I don't care, but just a hectic life at the time. Most breeders work a full time job and more just to support their dog habit..LOL!!! 
Plus sometimes the emails go into cyber space. I got an email last year that was sent the year before..EEKKK 
Give the breeder a call if you can and speak with them. that will give you a better feeling.

I have waited 2 or more years for a puppy from a breeder, just check in with them every couple of months so they know you are still waiting


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Well I always email as soon as I can and it should not take me more then a week for the most part.

I does not matter for me if you want a pup now or later.
I would also invite you to come visit if that is possible so you could meet my dogs.

Its pointless for you to wait for a pup from my dogs if you don't like them so the sooner you meet them the better.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

You are probably not doing this, but I have heard that if you put "Hi" or something like that in the subject line of an email its far more likely to get put in the junk box than if you put "Interested in buying a puppy" - something more individual.

Mind you, I have the exact problem with the lady I am buying my Poodle from. I email her and hear nothing. So I phoned her, and she is perfectly friendly on the phone. I didn't bother berating her for not replying to my email but she did say that she had been sick and also had to drive to the States to ship a Min Pin.

I would try phoning her if you don't hear anything and you are really interested in a puppy. Perhaps ask her about the emails being ignored. Maybe she didn't get them.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

So, I found a very friendly breeder, that responded right away to my email. She has just what I want in a poodle, right now! The timing is just not right for us yet, so I am waiting, but it is KILLING ME!!! LOL She has a female apricot mini, but, will only be breeding blacks next year. 

Oh well, I have time. I am still going to try emailing the first breeder again. I get the feeling she is just not an email person. Her responses are always very, very brief!

Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

after having a lot of lost emails (especially this week!), if you don't get a reply, then follow up with a phone call.

Sometimes I send brief emails, sometimes longer. it's easier to chat on the phone


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Skye said:


> Thank you! That was one of my questions, actually...I am wondering about planned litters this coming year, and waiting lists or deposits. Also, if she does temperament testing, and if she chooses the pup for you, or if the buyer does. I am really hoping this works out, since she is a highly recommended breeder. She is 6 hours away, driving distance, and the closest recommended breeder for minis! I am wondering if any good breeders will ship with a direct flight? I would much rather meet the breeder, the pup's parents, etc. But, with 2 little ones, even a 6 hour car trip is rough, and I can't imagine flying my family across the country to pick up a pup! :wacko:


Have you met the breeder in person?... I thought you told me having your pup shipped was not good?... hwell:


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

ToyPoodle46 said:


> Have you met the breeder in person?... I thought you told me having your pup shipped was not good?... hwell:


I am buying a puppy that is a rescue. BIG DIFFERENCE than buying from a reputable breeder! 

My puppy was "surrendered" to the rescue, since the breeder was not able to sell him. When you get a rescue, you take a risk on the health. That's why a pure bred puppy from a reputable breeder is expensive. They have spent many hours learning, doing research, and paying to have tests done on their dogs to make sure they have good breeding stock.

That's not to say you cannot get a smart "mutt" or a healthy "mixed breed", or even a decent dog out of a backyard breeder. You can. But, if you are looking for certain characteristics, you want a certain breed, and someone that is breeding for the temperament that breed is known for. Same for looks. 

I will meet my puppy's "foster mother", the lady who has taken care of him, since he was surrendered from the breeder. He has been given 2 physicals, his heart is good, his knees are good, but his eyes have not been tested. I know his mother was a parti, and his father was a red. This is all I know.
I have decided it is worth the risk to take on this little guy! This is not without a lot of thought and research to bring me to this point.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Skye said:


> I am buying a puppy that is a rescue. BIG DIFFERENCE than buying from a reputable breeder!
> 
> My puppy was "surrendered" to the rescue, since the breeder was not able to sell him. When you get a rescue, you take a risk on the health. That's why a pure bred puppy from a reputable breeder is expensive. They have spent many hours learning, doing research, and paying to have tests done on their dogs to make sure they have good breeding stock.
> 
> ...



Oh okay


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

ToyPoodle46 said:


> Have you met the breeder in person?... I thought you told me having your pup shipped was not good?... hwell:


I would say that having the pup shipped would be ok, but I would strongly advise you to meet the breeder before having your pup shipped and the parents of the pup


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Skye, please, for what it's worth, ask about the teeth? 
You know what I've been through with Ruby and the canine base narrow, so believe me, it is every bit as important as the other health questions!


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Winnow said:


> I would say that having the pup shipped would be ok, but I would strongly advise you to meet the breeder before having your pup shipped and the parents of the pup


Oh okay, but only if the breeder is a member of poodleclubofamerica, then having it shipped would be okay, and evaluate the poodle and breeder also before buying  I talked to Coraline Hair about evaluating, so I know about that. I'll still be getting into contact with nearby breeders, just to see if I get lucky and find a toy poodle that I want nearby, that way, I can buy her in person. I have already contacted a couple, maybe they will have what I am looking for, or maybe not. Thanks!


----------

